# Power Pole Remote Not Syncing



## FSUDrew99

bump


----------



## sarasota727

I have the same exact setup. I just bought two new remotes and programmed them. The may sync remote has a small magnet built inside of it. When you hold it over the black box the magnet activates the light to program. The instructions I had were a little different that what you listed. Try this out and see if it programs your remote.
https://www.power-pole.com/JLMarine/Support/manuals/MAG-SYNC-RC-WO-2click.pdf


----------



## FSUDrew99

sarasota727 said:


> I have the same exact setup. I just bought two new remotes and programmed them. The may sync remote has a small magnet built inside of it. When you hold it over the black box the magnet activates the light to program. The instructions I had were a little different that what you listed. Try this out and see if it programs your remote.
> https://www.power-pole.com/JLMarine/Support/manuals/MAG-SYNC-RC-WO-2click.pdf



I'm not sure mine is the mag sync now though.... Anyone know?


----------



## sarasota727

I dont think so, but not 100%. This is what mine looks like:


----------



## FSUDrew99

sarasota727 said:


> I dont think so, but not 100%. This is what mine looks like:


Yea, mine definitely isn't the mag sync now. I think that's just what I am going to have to upgrade to. I cant run a C Monster setup due to the fact that the remote/ transmitter and the current pumps don't run on the same radio frequency.


----------

